

Which PHP MVC Framework should I use with MongoDB? - Justin_Jenkins
http://mongoq.com/h29FZz

======
Justin_Jenkins
Major requirements ...

* MongoDB support (the more 'built-in' the better, a full ORM is not needed however.)

* MVC (and nice pretty urls ... if you will ... too!)

* Must work on Apache (2.2) on Ubuntu (10.04.1 LTS), but nginx is also a nice plus.

* PHP 5.3 or greater.

Nice to haves ...

* I'd prefer more readable code than lots of "shortcut" shorthand coding (that just ends up confusing me later.)

* I've used PHP for a number of years, but don't use a lot of it's OO (nor do I really care to.)

* I really love jQuery, so a framework that "thinks" the same way would be nice.

* Lightweight, I don't need a ton of features ... I just need to make my life easier.

------
chopsueyar
Why is this here?

~~~
Justin_Jenkins
From the News Guidelines ...

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

In response to your comment, you might want to see this in the News Guidelines
...

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there
is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also comment that
you did.

~~~
chopsueyar
It's just you and me here.

